# lengthening that short attention span..?



## sammies4787 (Oct 7, 2008)

I was wondering how to make a dog who has a natural short attention span longer. I know smaller dogs generally have a shorter attention span than larger dogs, but was wondering how to increase that attention span. Any ideas? I know its a broad topic but basically I want to learn how some trainers can have a dog do a whole 30-40 min routine with their dog and the dog is paying attention the whole entire time, it's phenomenal, how do they do it?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, it starts out really easy and naturally but is hard to maintain especially in the competition environment of crowds, lots of dogs...3 or 4 rings going at once, dogs working the jumps, chasing dumbells, commands being issued from all around you, etc.
It all starts by just throwing treats. That's it. The dog naturally starts to look at you more often and for longer periods. From there, it gets harder....you start raising the bar. Now, you want the dog to come closer...no treats until he moves closer (most dogs move closer naturally). Next step...Sit in front with attention. Then sit at heel with attention. Then one step forward with attention...then 2 steps then 3. 
Distraction training won't start for a long time....he has to have every single step of the process/exercises down solid before that happens.
Most experienced trainers won't enter their pup into competition for 2 years. It often takes that long for the training and for some maturity/settling down from the pup.


----------



## clonewars222 (Oct 5, 2008)

You didn't mention how old your dog was. If it's a puppy then you'll have to live with it for awhile. 

If it's a full grown dog then I would maybe suggest to just lengthen times slowly from whatever you are doing now. The dog will probably not even notice. Good luck!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

What routine is a dog doing for 30-40 minutes?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Kathyy said:


> What routine is a dog doing for 30-40 minutes?


In England, the heeling portion of obedience alone can be 20 minutes long...much different than in the U.S. where it's only 1-2 minutes at most.


----------

